
To add dynamic text search in project build on python-flask framework - khanzeeshankhan
Hello Everyone,<p>I want to implement dynamic text search in my internship web development project and that project is build by using python-flask framework and the database used is SQLAlchemy.
As I am new to flask and sqlalchemy also, so my question is very basic and maybe look silly but I will thankful if someone guide me a bit.<p>which tools and software I can used to learn and implement dynamic text search in my project.
======
fiedzia
SQLAlchemy is an orm, not a database. Find out what your database will be and
check if it has support for full text search. Some do, some don't.Also look at
solr and elasticsearch.

------
brudgers
One idea might be to approach the problem by starting with dynamic text search
and then selecting a framework and/or database based on that criterion.

Good luck.

